# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  My iPhone keeps appearing

## Southpaw75

Hello.

Wonder if you could help me with some ideas on this one.
In varios dreams over quite a long time my iphone is suddenly in my hand. It is in various ways broken or cracked. I never use it, but I hold in my hands and the smooth surface and / or the touchscreen in cracked or broken. Sometimes the frame itself is uneven as well. As I said, I do not use it, just study and examine the phone because it is cracked/broken/weird. Can't find one specific word that really fit.

I've been looking at various interpretations for this, and would like to hear how you think it could be read.

All feedback is appreciated..  :wink2:

----------


## CWHunt456

> Hello.
> 
> Wonder if you could help me with some ideas on this one.
> In varios dreams over quite a long time my iphone is suddenly in my hand. It is in various ways broken or cracked. I never use it, but I hold in my hands and the smooth surface and / or the touchscreen in cracked or broken. Sometimes the frame itself is uneven as well. As I said, I do not use it, just study and examine the phone because it is cracked/broken/weird. Can't find one specific word that really fit.
> 
> I've been looking at various interpretations for this, and would like to hear how you think it could be read.
> 
> All feedback is appreciated..




I had a dream that I gave my iPhone (yeah I have one too) to some guy I didn't even know.  The weirdest thing is that I gave it as we ran out of a factory that exploded.  I would tell why it exploded, but it's off subject and it is a really long story! :wink2: .    So yeah I'm on the same boat as you.  Completely clueless of why I keep fricken giving people my iPhone!!!!

----------


## MrDreamsX

It is critical that you record 100-dreams in a row, to better understand any subconscious associations. When we look at the larger pattern of our dreams, things can come into a completely different light. Having said that...

If you search around, mutilated cell phones are a fairly common dream theme. Technology is notoriously wonky in dreams. While we stare at our mobile phones, they remain fixed in our field of vision - while the rest of the world blurs out. This stationary input is handy for dream recreation because the memory record is very consistent by contrast. Not to mention the vivid animations, sounds, and vibrations, which emit from a mobile phone can be rather dream-like.

----------


## Loaf

Thank you for bringing this up, Southpaw75.
I had a dream with my iPod Touch a month or so ago. The screen was damaged as well. Cracked, or deeply scratched. And then I got an electric shock from it.  :Sad:

----------


## Bearsy

It's quite simple. You're addicted to your phone, and so it manifests itself in dreams.

----------


## Loaf

But why is it broken and damaged? Is it just as simple as "in dreams, mechanical devices don't function properly"?

----------


## Burke

It could be broken because of you either love it so much that you would be heart-broken if it broke in real life, so it spilled over into your dream life, or that it is always broken in waking life and you don't know how to fix it. 

I'm no dream interpretator, but that's my two cents.

----------


## starzandstripes

While there is probably a reason your dreaming about your phone, you may want to take advantage of the fact and see if you can use it as a dream symbol.  Perhaps a way to make this work for you.

----------


## Bearsy

> But why is it broken and damaged? Is it just as simple as "in dreams, mechanical devices don't function properly"?



I could be, it could also be you realize subconciously your phone is ruling your life, and your brain wants rid of it

----------


## Loaf

I think Burke is on to it. I am very protective of my iPod. Certainly doesn't rule my life though. My computer does that for me.  :tongue2:

----------

